# When can I move them?



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Lucy chewed a lovely big hole in her tub a few days before she gave birth, so she was moved to a temporary much smaller tub and unfortunately I didn't get round to sorting her out a new big one before she gave birth. How long should I wait before moving her back to something larger? From what I know, I'm thinking the litter should be two weeks old at the earliest? I feel bad waiting that long, so I was thinking of putting her smaller tub into the bigger one and leaving the lid off the smaller one so she could choose where she felt most comfortable, but I'm worried that any big disturbance like that could put the babies at risk. Thoughts?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I can only share what I did which was to wait 10 days before cleaning the tank. If moving her just be sure to preserve the nest - it'll make her feel more at ease.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

putting the li'l tub in the big one should work just fine and be less stressful, but unless she's super nervous, i think you could just move her, and preserve the nest as seafolly said, and maybe most of the substrate. good luck!


----------

